# Newest/Best Rom with HDMI working?



## pizzlewizzle (Jun 13, 2011)

What is the best rom out that has HDMI working??? Now that we can sync our PS3 controllers to our DX i'd like to use my phone to play NES and SNES games on the big screen. Does anyone remember what roms support HDMI?? I've kind of forgot which roms support HDMI with all the 2nd init craze thats been going down... Thanks for your input


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Anything blur-based. ROMs based on 2nd-init (any AOSP-based ROMs) don't have the proper drivers.

Sent from my CM7 DROIDX.


----------



## pizzlewizzle (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah i know 2nd init roms will not have HDMI working but Apex 2.0 RC 2 .596 and blur based but doesnt have HDMI working (if i remember correctly)


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

pizzlewizzle said:


> Yeah i know 2nd init roms will not have HDMI working but Apex 2.0 RC 2 .596 and blur based but doesnt have HDMI working (if i remember correctly)


But that has all the blur removed

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rnh (Jul 23, 2011)

Liberty .08 and .09, DarkslideX , enyo's new espresso rom


----------

